# Deinstallation von Mircosoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable!! Hilfe



## Phil Freidenker (19. Februar 2010)

hallo an alle,

ich weiß nicht ob ich hier 100%ig richtig bin aber ich post ihr mal mein Problem, 
und das wär: 
Ich wollte Mircosoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 deinstallieren ging aber nicht :/ 
Dannach hab ich Mircosoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable deinstalliert, ging am amfang auch nicht, hab es aber irgendwie geschafft. 

Nun wenn ich C++ 2008 wieder deinstallieren will kommt : The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable.  Click OK to try agian, or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package 'vc_red.msi' in the box below.  Wenn ich dann auch Cancel klick kommt: Die installationsquelle für dieses Produkt steh nicht zu Verfügung. Stehlen Sie sicher, dasa die Quelle existiert und das Sie darauf zugreifen können.  

Er verlangt immer die vc_red.msi datei aber ich find sie nicht und anders kenn ich keinen weg das zu deinstallieren.
Im zielorder steh einfach eine lange nummer mit der ich nicht viel anfangen kann. Also könnt ihr mir vll helfen weil ich hab echt keinen plan mehr was ich tun soll.

Bitte Bitte helft mir!!

PHIL


----------

